# I need help identifying 2nd node (pics attached)



## mishin31 (Jul 30, 2010)

ok, this is only my 2nd time topping. Last time when i topped, i could see the spots where the 4 main colas would be. On this strain, i cannot. So i just want to make sure i am topping at the right place. I have circled where i think i should top. Does this look right?


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Jul 30, 2010)

the 2nd true node is the one above it


----------



## ftpstrangr (Jul 30, 2010)

Why not just top it 1 node up? no need to waist growth


----------



## mishin31 (Jul 30, 2010)

why is it one above. That actually looks like where it should be topped, but i thought the 1st true node was the one abobe the cotyledons


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jul 31, 2010)

mishin31 said:


> ok, this is only my 2nd time topping. Last time when i topped, i could see the spots where the 4 main colas would be. On this strain, i cannot. So i just want to make sure i am topping at the right place. I have circled where i think i should top. Does this look right?


Depends on the response you're after. You do know what kind of response you want, eh? What you've circled is the 2nd true node. It should yield 4 main colas. This has been explained a hundred times in my thread on topping, including pix.

Good luck,
UB


----------



## mishin31 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am after the 4 main colas using your technique. So where i circled is the correct place then? It just seems different than previous plants I did. Thanks


----------



## ftpstrangr (Jul 31, 2010)

4 main colas from topping the 2nd true node huh? I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## mishin31 (Jul 31, 2010)

ftpstrangr said:


> 4 main colas from topping the 2nd true node huh? I'll have to give that a try.


 
It works great!!, see the attached pic from my last grow,


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 1, 2010)

mishin31 said:


> It works great!!, see the attached pic from my last grow,


That looks awesome! I have a grow tent also, so i was worried about taking up space..but that looks great! I'm still on my first grow, almost done! I think I'll top all my plants like that next time.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 2, 2010)

mishin31 said:


> ok, this is only my 2nd time topping. Last time when i topped, i could see the spots where the 4 main colas would be. On this strain, i cannot. So i just want to make sure i am topping at the right place. I have circled where i think i should top. Does this look right?


Yes, that is the correct place to top.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 4, 2010)

this looks awesome mate !


----------



## anomolies (Aug 4, 2010)

300 posts and you still don't know how to count nodes... sorry but that's sad.


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 5, 2010)

anomolies said:


> 300 posts and you still don't know how to count nodes... sorry but that's sad.


No need for that. stoners are supposed to be chill


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 5, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> yes, there is need mate. if everyone start askin for any shit,, the forum will be flooded. im pretty sure that the growfaq have answers for everything, but its easy jus to post a thread, init???


I believe that's the point of the "post thread" option. To give and receive advice.


----------



## mishin31 (Aug 5, 2010)

anomolies said:


> 300 posts and you still don't know how to count nodes... sorry but that's sad.


thanks for your productive post. what was the point of coming in here and bashing me? I wanted to make sure i did something right so i asked. I guess some people just have to down others to make them selves feel good. Oh well.


----------



## anomolies (Aug 5, 2010)

Well it's just that the "advanced cultivation" section has become the "newbie section"


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 5, 2010)

chill the F out your never to advanced to help a fellow grower or to seek help yourself so what what ...what

1Luv


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 5, 2010)

egos runnin wild


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 6, 2010)

mishin31 said:


> thanks for your productive post. what was the point of coming in here and bashing me? I wanted to make sure i did something right so i asked. I guess some people just have to down others to make them selves feel good. Oh well.


I'm not going to single you out, this "lecture" goes out to all the folks that it's applicable to - if you don't want to be bashed, then don't be a flame bait. This simple and basic topic has been discussed dozens of times, not only in my thread but previously by another noob too lazy to read my thread who posted the same damn question about 4 months ago, here! If you had done a search, you would have pulled up the other thread (or read mine) and saved folks time.

Also, this is not an Advanced topic, it's basic and doesn't belong here. If you don't know how to count nodes because you don't know what a node is, then you don't understand the anatomy of plants in general and you need to get back to basics. You're better off getting a book on plant culture rather than frequenting a cannabis forum IMO. I gave you the answer and your response was this - *"So where i circled is the correct place then?"* I understand your apprehension but this isn't rocket science.

Like the following video says, "looks like you got some more learning to do first" - http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/posting.html?

Good luck,
UB


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 6, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> I'm not going to single you out, this "lecture" goes out to all the folks that it's applicable to - if you don't want to be bashed, then don't be a flame bait. This simple and basic topic has been discussed dozens of times, not only in my thread but previously by another noob too lazy to read my thread who posted the same damn question about 4 months ago, here! If you had done a search, you would have pulled up the other thread (or read mine) and saved folks time.
> 
> Also, this is not an Advanced topic, it's basic and doesn't belong here. If you don't know how to count nodes because you don't know what a node is, then you don't understand the anatomy of plants in general and you need to get back to basics. You're better off getting a book on plant culture rather than frequenting a cannabis forum IMO. I gave you the answer and your response was this - *"So where i circled is the correct place then?"* I understand your apprehension but this isn't rocket science.
> 
> ...


 well said


----------



## Kaz666is (Nov 4, 2011)

Ub im new on this site not on growing.i harvested one plant that had also been super topped 2 nd node and again at 5 th my yield was in excess if 72 oz dry under 1200 watts .same conditional with different technique I pulled just over 60 then I thought I was the only one til I stumbled upon your thread and thought wow it's a mirror reflection lol I think I'm buzzing of some Luton cheese looks like peas stuck together


----------

